# Bigdx Ics Theme For Bionic...



## jackdancerdroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Is a bigdx ics theme supposed to come out for the bionic? I saw some screen shots on twitter of it on a razr but I thought I saw an earlier tweet about it coming on the bionic too...

Anyone know?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's out. You should see a link soon at MyDroidWorld.


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

jackdancerdroid said:


> Is a bigdx ics theme supposed to come out for the bionic? I saw some screen shots on twitter of it on a razr but I thought I saw an earlier tweet about it coming on the bionic too...
> 
> Anyone know?


Here you go: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/bignadad-bbionic-themes/10041-theme-bigdx-ics-stock-5-7-893-de-odexed-get-your-taste-ics-early.html


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

boomerod said:


> Here you go: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/bignadad-bbionic-themes/10041-theme-bigdx-ics-stock-5-7-893-de-odexed-get-your-taste-ics-early.html


Thanks!


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Thanks!


YW...hit the Thanks button.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

boomerod said:


> YW...hit the Thanks button.


I flashed but it has some issues. No biggie back on eclipse


----------

